# Clean Bulk Diet



## Lee_102 (Sep 11, 2010)

At the moment I have been cutting but plan to start bulking next week. However after doing some reading, I think clean bulking would be the best way to bulk up for me.

This is my current diet for cutting:

9.00 - Breakfast - Cereal and 4 Egg Whites

11.30 - 2 Pita's with Chicken and Lettuce

Gym

2.00 - Post Gym Shake

4.00 - Tuna Salad

6.30 - Dinner (Normally full of protein)

8.30 - Protein Shake

10.30 - 100g Cottage Cheese with 1tbsp peanut butter

What would you change for it to be a clean bulk bearing in mind on this current diet I do cardio 4-5 times a week. Thanks


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

i personally would total up your macros to make sure your getting enough protein, then just slowly bump up calories, (IME doesnt matter too much were from) and keep adding more slowly until your gaining around .5lb a week

thats what i did and it helped me to lean gain so i dont need to cut again. Keep monitoring and when your weight gain slows/stops bump up cals a small bit more, monitor and adjust!

If your gaining continuosly too quickly then reduce them slightly


----------



## Lee_102 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok thanks but how would you recommend bumping up the calories? As in what foods should i be eating to bump it up? Also should I still do cardio or stop it completely?


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

Lee_102 said:


> Ok thanks but how would you recommend bumping up the calories? As in what foods should i be eating to bump it up? Also should I still do cardio or stop it completely?


Start slighty increasing fats and carbs...or 1 then the other


----------



## Lee_102 (Sep 11, 2010)

What sort of foods would you suggest because I've bulked in the past eating the wrong foods and put a bit of fat on. Thanks


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Im something of a newbie myself to but ive been told peanut butter is one the bodybuilding miracle foods. It contains a lot of protein and is high in calories. Mabye consider upping that, i eat half a jar of organic natural peanut butter every day. Try to avoid cheap stuff as the fats in it are slightly different and arent as good for you.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

The success of a lean bulking diet (or clean bulking) is down to very small increments in calories (250-300 per week max in my experience unless extremely ectomorphic) and careful monitoring.

Depending on the client I'll usually increase calories from fat or carbohydrates, protein needs are often already met.

I disagree on the Peanut Butter being the best source of fat, go for monounsaturated sources primarily as they'll provide a better hormonal response. Furthermore, studies show long term high mono-unsaturated fatty acid intake leads to a much leaner body composition than a similar polyunsaturated fatty acid intake.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

diet looks a bit slack for bulking imo mate

id be more intent with

meal 1: 8 eggs, 2x toast, spinach (yes spinach for breaky, i do it every day)

meal 2: 50g wm rice/pasta, can of tuna, spinach

meal 3: whole chicken breast, wm roll, salad

meal 4: pre work out shake, 2x fruit, maybe some bcaa's if needed

meal 5: post work out, protein shake

meal 6: steak, boiled potatoes, spinach (lots)

meal 7: before bed: peanut butter/cottage cheese. if still hungrey throw in a shake

i ate this in my bulking period and done well


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

UKStrength said:


> The success of a lean bulking diet (or clean bulking) is down to very small increments in calories (250-300 per week max in my experience unless extremely ectomorphic) and careful monitoring.
> 
> Depending on the client I'll usually increase calories from fat or carbohydrates, protein needs are often already met.
> 
> I disagree on the Peanut Butter being the best source of fat, go for monounsaturated sources primarily as they'll provide a better hormonal response. Furthermore, studies show long term high mono-unsaturated fatty acid intake leads to a much leaner body composition than a similar polyunsaturated fatty acid intake.


nice post mate

what would you recommend a good source of monounsaturated source is?

cheers


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

pepperami is good source of fat and yummy

i currently am doing

6:30 cereal with natural yoghurt and 3 egg ommlette

8:00 protein shake

10:00 tuna & salad filled w/m pitta bread times 2

13:00 chicken rice and veg

16:00 normall dinner

8:00 protein shake peanut butter and bananna

and imbetween most of these meals i snack on dry roasted peanuts or pepperammi or bananna etc...


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> pepperami is good source of fat and yummy
> 
> i currently am doing
> 
> ...


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> nice post mate
> 
> what would you recommend a good source of monounsaturated source is?
> 
> cheers


Almonds  A lean bulkers best friend. Otherwise: extra virgin olive oil and avocados are superb sources and very versatile in cooking.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> nice post mate
> 
> what would you recommend a good source of monounsaturated source is?
> 
> cheers


Almonds  A lean bulkers best friend. Otherwise: extra virgin olive oil and avocados are superb sources and very versatile in cooking.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah why wouldnt you grow off that??????? its all good whats ur diet like then thetong6969


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

kaos_nw said:


> i personally would total up your macros to make sure your getting enough protein, then just slowly bump up calories, (IME doesnt matter too much were from) and keep adding more slowly until your gaining around .5lb a week
> 
> thats what i did and it helped me to lean gain so i dont need to cut again. Keep monitoring and when your weight gain slows/stops bump up cals a small bit more, monitor and adjust!
> 
> If your gaining continuosly too quickly then reduce them slightly


x2 :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Lee_102 said:


> At the moment I have been cutting but plan to start bulking next week. However after doing some reading, I think clean bulking would be the best way to bulk up for me.
> 
> This is my current diet for cutting:
> 
> ...


Mine is:

Meal 1

40g oats with milk

2 egg omlette

protein shake

Meal 2

chicken sandwich

1 boiled egg

50g nuts

Meal 3

chicken sandwich

1 boiled egg

50g nuts

Meal 4

40g oats with milk

2 egg omlette

protein shake

Gym

Protein Shake

Meal 5

150g Sweet Potatoe

3 x Chicken Thighs

100g Broccolli

Peanut Butter on Toast

Meal 6

Peanut Butter on Toast

Protein Shake

Gaining slowly but still looking to up the macros.. :thumb:

(roughly 200 carbs, 260 pro, 130 fat, 3000 kcals)


----------

